# gaya



## Qcumber

Hello! 
Is gáya used like "like" and "as" in English?
For instance is the following sentence correct?

*Huwág káng magsalitâ gáya nilá.*
= Don't speak like them. [because they use bad words.]


----------



## moonshine

Yeah that's right. As with your sentence, _gaya _is used as "like".

_Huwag kang maging pabaya gaya niya.
_Don't become negligent like her.

It can also be used to mean "copy/imitate".

_Mahilig kang gumaya sa ate mo._ - You like copying your sister.
_Gaya ka nang gaya sa ate mo._ - You keep imitating your sister.

We have a term called _gaya-gaya_. You call someone _gaya-gaya_ if they habitually copy people, and it's used more so as an insult.


----------



## Qcumber

moonshine said:


> We have a term called _gaya-gaya_. You call someone _gaya-gaya_ if they habitually copy people, and it's used more so as an insult.


Copy-cats, imitators.


----------



## moonshine

Haha yup, those...sorry I was sleepy awhile ago, the terms escape me


----------

